# New Years Day Hatch-along



## LittleWings

I'm setting eggs Dec. 11th to hatch on NYD. Anyone want to hatch-along?


----------



## SilkieBoy

I am setting mine on the 15th, I am worried since they are small silkie eggs that they will hatch earlier than 21 days!! What do you think! They are 2/3 the size of a store bought chicken egg.


----------



## SilkieBoy

Is the normal for silkie eggs to be small?


----------



## LittleWings

SilkieBoy said:


> I am setting mine on the 15th, I am worried since they are small silkie eggs that they will hatch earlier than 21 days!! What do you think! They are 2/3 the size of a store bought chicken egg.


I haven't had experience with Silkies. They are kind of small so they probably lay a small egg. I have never heard of Silkie eggs or small chicken eggs hatching early though. I think a Quail hatches in 18 days. Are they pullet eggs?
Maybe someone with more exp with Silkies will contribute.


----------



## matt_kas

IM IN!!!! Japanese bantam and silkie partridge rock crosses!


----------



## LittleWings

matt_kas said:


> IM IN!!!! Japanese bantam and silkie partridge rock crosses!


Alright! Welcome aboard. I am just going to hatch an assortment of eggs from my girls. Ameraucana, Easter Egger and Olive Eggers. I should have around 18 to set.

Good luck!


----------



## Jim

My bator is already full, hatch due on the 12th, with the exception of the turkeys, they will be a few days later, so, won't be able to drop mor in till those turkeys hatch! Y'all have fun.


----------



## LittleWings

Jim said:


> My bator is already full, hatch due on the 12th, with the exception of the turkeys, they will be a few days later, so, won't be able to drop mor in till those turkeys hatch! Y'all have fun.


LOL Your bators are always full. No problem, maybe next year.  
Good luck with your hatches.


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> LOL Your bators are always full. No problem, maybe next year.  Good luck with your hatches.


lol. I had them off and empty for about 6 weeks prior. There was a strange quietness in the house.


----------



## LittleWings

I've got my 18 barnyard mix ready to go. One of my OEs laid her first egg today and I needed it to make 18 so I put it in with them. Five of them got down to around 35 degrees before they were collected so I'm not sure if those will hatch or not. All of the hens are covered by a Lavender Ameraucana rooster so this hatch is just for colorful egg layers.


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> I've got my 18 barnyard mix ready to go. One of my OEs laid her first egg today and I needed it to make 18 so I put it in with them. Five of them got down to around 35 degrees before they were collected so I'm not sure if those will hatch or not. All of the hens are covered by a Lavender Ameraucana rooster so this hatch is just for colorful egg layers.


good luck! I had another hen go broody, so, she has about 12 or so eggs, as of today. Look is like I will be joking the hatch after all!


----------



## nj2wv

Those are pretty eggs !


----------



## LittleWings

Boy, you are a broody factory. You should start selling broody hens. Some folks can't get a hen to go broody.
My only broody has a hatch that is due today or tomorrow. Which of your breeds are the broody ones? Mine is an Ameraucana. 

Glad you are joining in. Mark a couple and add them under her today. I am setting mine late this evening because mine usually hatch a little early. 

Good luck.


----------



## LittleWings

nj2wv said:


> Those are pretty eggs !


Thanks. I was just looking at that pic and realized it is not a very good picture. It looked better on my cell. I'll try to get a better one today.


----------



## SilkieBoy

*Cool*

Pretty eggs! I did the same thing as you! One of my silkies just starting laying, so I put her first egg ever laid into the incubator with the bunch! We will see if anything develops in it! I hope that is okay to incubate a first egg! It is a bit smaller than the rest!


----------



## LittleWings

SilkieBoy said:


> Pretty eggs! I did the same thing as you! One of my silkies just starting laying, so I put her first egg ever laid into the incubator with the bunch! We will see if anything develops in it! I hope that is okay to incubate a first egg! It is a bit smaller than the rest!


 I have read you shouldn't hatch the first few eggs but I'm going to give it a try. When did you set it?


----------



## LittleWings

OK here are the eggs I'm setting.


----------



## matt_kas

LittleWings said:


> OK here are the eggs I'm setting.


Im nit setting nearly as many!! Haha i set 5

3 japanese bantams

1 partridge rock

1 basrred rock mutt thingy


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> Boy, you are a broody factory. You should start selling broody hens. Some folks can't get a hen to go broody. My only broody has a hatch that is due today or tomorrow. Which of your breeds are the broody ones? Mine is an Ameraucana. Glad you are joining in. Mark a couple and add them under her today. I am setting mine late this evening because mine usually hatch a little early. Good luck.


lol LW. One of the marans I bought from you just hatched a couch of seramas. My seramas all went broody right after, then one of my blue Orpingtons. Today, my blue laced marans is broody, so, she will get some eggs tomorrow if she is still smitten on that empty nest!


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> OK here are the eggs I'm setting.


you got your olives to lay! Those look nice!


----------



## jeanne

I set my first silkie eggs on dec.4 for christmas babies, set 15 eggs and candle them today 2 wasn't fertile. Fingers cross the other 13 is doing ok so far.


----------



## LittleWings

I was torn between setting for Christmas or New Years and went with New Years because I really don't do anything then anymore. 

Good luck with your hatch.


----------



## matt_kas

SilkieBoy said:


> I am setting mine on the 15th, I am worried since they are small silkie eggs that they will hatch earlier than 21 days!! What do you think! They are 2/3 the size of a store bought chicken egg.


I breed Japanese bantam eggs and there even smaller than silkie eggs and mine usually hatch on day 21


----------



## kaufranc

Got 10 Silkie eggs in bator due the 20th. I candled last night and I only have 4 that are growing. Can't wait to see what color they are!


----------



## LittleWings

Jim said:


> you got your olives to lay! Those look nice!


Thanks. I have 2 laying now. One started months ago and laid 2 eggs and quit. She just started laying again and my blue one just started laying. They are both laying well now.


----------



## jeanne

Well I just check my silkie eggs and it looked one had a early death. So we have 12 left for a christmas hatch finger cross, all of the other ones are doing good so far


----------



## LittleWings

jeanne said:


> Well I just check my silkie eggs and it looked one had a early death. So we have 12 left for a christmas hatch finger cross, all of the other ones are doing good so far


Fingers crossed. I'm pulling for you. This will still give me a hatch to look forward to on Christmas day.  Good luck.


----------



## jeanne

I'm excited, I can't wait


----------



## wunjo

*Hi. I'm new here and just found this forum today. I set a barnyard mix of 36 eggs at 10a.m Dec 11. May I join? *



*I candled today and I have 36 of 36 showing veining.  This will be my 3rd hatch. My other hatches have all went terrible in the past.*


----------



## jeanne

Nice this is so exciting, can't wait to see them. Good luck


----------



## nj2wv

Welcome to chicken forum !!


----------



## LittleWings

wunjo said:


> *Hi. I'm new here and just found this forum today. I set a barnyard mix of 36 eggs at 10a.m Dec 11. May I join? *
> 
> 
> 
> *I candled today and I have 36 of 36 showing veining.  This will be my 3rd hatch. My other hatches have all went terrible in the past.*


Sure you can join in. And welcome to the forum! 
Sounds like you are going to have better luck this time. Sorry about your last hatches, I know how that goes. 
Good luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## wunjo

LittleWings said:


> Sure you can join in. And welcome to the forum!
> Sounds like you are going to have better luck this time. Sorry about your last hatches, I know how that goes.
> Good luck! Keep us posted.


*My past hatches would fail at lock down. Around 30% hatch rate. *


----------



## Jim

Just remember, like Rocco commercials, same goes for the eggs for better hatches, "set it and forget it". The only time I open the bator is to remove the occasional weepy egg (only had 2), or to move the eggs from turners to the hatching baskets! I even add water through a piece of PVC drilled in the top, so I don't have to open. We get 80+% hatch rates.


----------



## LittleWings

Same here. I rarely candle. I don't open the bator until I move them to the hatcher. If they hatch they hatch is kind of the way I look at it. When it is all over, I crack open the duds for a look see.


----------



## kaufranc

Got 3 eggs pipping! I heard one egg chirping! Hopefully in the morning I will have some babies!


----------



## nj2wv

kaufranc said:


> Got 3 eggs pipping! I heard one egg chirping! Hopefully in the morning I will have some babies!


Great news !


----------



## kaufranc

Got 2 Blue Silkie chicks! Will give the 3rd egg another day to hatch.


----------



## jeanne

Nice can't wait for pictures


----------



## kaufranc

Noel and Peace


----------



## nj2wv

Cute babies!!


----------



## jeanne

What beautiful names


----------



## LittleWings

kaufranc said:


> Noel and Peace
> View attachment 14080


 Awww, how cute. Congratulations!


----------



## SilkieBoy

Love the dark chick ! Is his head vaulted? So cool!


----------



## kaufranc

Thanks everybody! They are so small! Silkie boy, he does have a vaulted head! He looks so weird! What does that mean? Is it bad? Once he dried off and it fluffed out, it doesn't look as big.


----------



## troyer

I guess I'll be riding along. I set 40 eggs on Dec. 4th at 9:30 pm and 33 have developed to this point.


----------



## jeanne

What kind did you set. I set silkie eggs


----------



## troyer

I set Cubalaya eggs and Cubalaya cross eggs. Most of the eggs are fertile from this rooster.


----------



## jeanne

He very handsome


----------



## jeanne

I just went and checked on my babies and I thought I heard some chick sounds and I saw on egg 3 a little pin crack. Christmas babies


----------



## Jim

Awesome way to wake up tomorrow!


----------



## LittleWings

troyer said:


> I set Cubalaya eggs and Cubalaya cross eggs. Most of the eggs are fertile from this rooster.


 Wow, he's a good looking fellow! He looks 6' tall in that last pic. lol


----------



## minmin1258

That is a very handsome man you've got there. Lol the rooster I mean, hehehe. My first thoughts when I saw him was of English/ American 18th century attire for the PROPER Gentleman. The time when men wore knickers and long stockings, white shirts with satin vests, brocade jackets and dark overcoats all of different colored or printed fabrics... Lmbo what a poppycock he is!!! Bet he has "ladies" flocking around him like a bunch of old hens!


----------



## SilkieBoy

Lol, so cool! A vaulted head in a silkie is great! Then they will have nice poofy crests! More along the show quality lines, that is what is expected! Happy hatching!


----------



## jeanne

First chick hatch about 5 minutes ago.


----------



## LittleWings

jeanne said:


> First chick hatch about 5 minutes ago.
> 
> View attachment 14101
> 
> 
> View attachment 14101


Awww. How cute! Congratulations.


----------



## auschicken

Awww your silkie chicks are so cute!!! Good luck with hatching everybody!! Can't wait to see more pics, hoping for the best for all of you today


----------



## SilkieBoy

Your chick is adorable! I am jealous!!


----------



## nj2wv

Cute little baby. Congratulations !


----------



## troyer

minmin1258 said:


> That is a very handsome man you've got there. Lol the rooster I mean, hehehe. My first thoughts when I saw him was of English/ American 18th century attire for the PROPER Gentleman. The time when men wore knickers and long stockings, white shirts with satin vests, brocade jackets and dark overcoats all of different colored or printed fabrics... Lmbo what a poppycock he is!!! Bet he has "ladies" flocking around him like a bunch of old hens!


He always has hens around him.


----------



## troyer

I have six chicks out and many more pipped!


----------



## SilkieBoy

Pictures please!!!


----------



## jeanne

9 hatch still have 3 left.


----------



## nj2wv

Cute babies


----------



## auschicken

Adorable


----------



## SilkieBoy

Omg gosh are those all silkies?? Adorable!! For the record I am totally jealous!! You even have partridge chicks, soo cute!!

I noticed that some silkie chicks have vaulted heads, while other don't! What does that mean?


----------



## SilkieBoy

Jeanne what was your humidity at throughout the incubation period?


----------



## jeanne

It was my first time doing this, humidity was about 60 to 70. Another one hatch last night. Only have 2 that didn't hatch don't know how long to wait to call them a lost. Dont know what the vault head mean either. If soneone can let me know allso


----------



## jeanne

I did the water test on the 2 eggs that didn't hatch. It looks like one is dead and the other floated on it side so I put it back in the incubator for a few more days.


----------



## troyer

25 Cubalaya chicks, hatched on Christmas day.


----------



## kaufranc

How cool! There so fluffy!


----------



## jeanne

Wow their so cute


----------



## jeanne

Can you tell at that age what they are.


----------



## jeanne

When should I give up on the last egg that didn't hatch


----------



## jeanne

Well I went out yo the coop to collect some eggs and my little black silkie wouldn't let me take her eggs for the second day. I guess she decided she wanted to sit on her own.


----------



## LittleWings

jeanne said:


> It was my first time doing this, humidity was about 60 to 70. Another one hatch last night. Only have 2 that didn't hatch don't know how long to wait to call them a lost. Dont know what the vault head mean either. If someone can let me know allso


 I don't have silkies but I read that the vaulted have a soft spot on their heads like a baby. 


troyer said:


> 25 Cubalaya chicks, hatched on Christmas day.


 Great hatch! Congratulations!!


jeanne said:


> When should I give up on the last egg that didn't hatch


 I have rarely had an egg hatch after day 22.


jeanne said:


> Well I went out yo the coop to collect some eggs and my little black silkier wouldn't let me take her eggs for the second day. I guess she decided she wanted to sit on her own.


 I have heard Silkies are broody machines. 

I am kind of worried about my hatch. My sweet precious grandson messed with the fan control on my incubator and temps were down 3 or 4 degrees for about 3 days before I caught it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jeanne

Fingers cross for you. When is hatch day


----------



## LittleWings

Mine are due on New Years Day.


----------



## jeanne

Wishing you the best of luck, can't wait to see your babies


----------



## LittleWings

Thanks. Lock down is tomorrow so we will see soon.


----------



## jeanne

She decided she wanted to hatch her own


----------



## LittleWings

jeanne said:


> She decided she wanted to hatch her own
> View attachment 14163
> 
> 
> View attachment 14164


Alright! Nobody does it better than Mom.


----------

